

Microsoft Blocks FSF Donation Website as a 'Gambling Site' - dartttt
http://www.ubuntuvibes.com/2012/06/microsoft-blocks-fsf-donation-website.html

======
stephengillie
The "verify" link just takes me to an MS error reporting site, which doesn't
present any of the error or informational messages from the articles.

I'm confused. O_o

------
mtgx
I'm worried for a future of a more locked down Microsoft (UEFI, encrypted
bootloaders, allowing you to install only from app stores on the ARM machines)
that doesn't have to be monitored for anti-competitive things anymore

~~~
antidoh
Worried about RIAA? Don't buy (and don't obtain without purchase) their media.

Worried about Microsoft tech? Don't buy it.

Make them irrelevant.

Tell your friends.

------
Kjeldahl
But it is; Gambling with Microsoft's future! ;-)

